# opinions on PSA video



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm inexperienced when it comes to protection training. I found this video on YouTube, and I was just wondering what the experienced trainers thought of this dog. I am very impressed with his control. I don't know enough to comment on his barking or actual bitework, but he seems serious to me. There are a few spots where they put quite a bit of pressure on him (1:45) (2:27) (and he handles it well (in my novice opinion). He leaves the helper in the muzzle fight at 3:22 though. Just wondering what you pros thought.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPkTEnMJKG0


Thanks


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

not a pro but seems like the PSA guys loved him, looks to be a super nice dog with some good training.

I imagine the muzzle thing was just confusion.

thanks for sharing the video, I have heard of this dog in passing, but never saw him,...


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I knew this dog and think that he was fantastic. Full hard biting. Great drives and nerves. The best dog I have seen from LDS.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks guys

David Winners


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

So they say that Porter got ran a few times at the lower levels. Turned into a beast as he matured and was a really good hard biting dog. Chris would know more as he trained with Oj


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

ROTFLMAO!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That was as impressive a dog video as I've seen anywhere! =D>=D>=D>


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I saw Porter at the first (and only) PSA trial I saw it person. Nice dog with some nice accomplishments.
My question: If Porter was run numerous times at the lower levels and turns out becoming the National PSA III Champion? What does that tell you about the genetics vs training argument?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I saw Porter at the first (and only) PSA trial I saw it person. Nice dog with some nice accomplishments.
> My question: If Porter was run numerous times at the lower levels and turns out becoming the National PSA III Champion? What does that tell you about the genetics vs training argument?


was Porter "ran" "numerous times" at the lower levels?


aside from knowing that answer, I would say it shows that good genetics for some things, needs tp be enhanced by training to be fully realized.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Could be because he was young and not mentally mature to take the pressure at that time, I don't know the dog but I think he has a clear head and not the type that has crazy prey drive hard to control that could carry him through some pressure at young age.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Khoi Pham said:


> Could be because he was young and not mentally mature to take the pressure at that time, I don't know the dog but I think he has a clear head and not the type that has crazy prey drive hard to control that could carry him through some pressure at young age.


I attribute his success to his training and I think good training can overcome a LOT of genetics. I also think anyone that washes out a dog because of gunfire or slippery surface etc problems only could very well be missing the chance to have the next IPO or PSA National Champion 

Also PSA had some pretty crazy accessories in the first couple of years


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BYqDxgBoaw


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

Any dog to trial or title as a PSA 3 (or any other high level dog sport) will be an impressive dog.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BYqDxgBoaw


Thanks for sharing that for comparison Joby. It's cool to see how far they came as a team, and perhaps inspirational for trainers that are struggling with control work.

I have mad respect for the work that trainers put in to high level sports. Hopefully I have the opportunity to get involved in PSA when I get back to the states. Watching sport dogs makes me feel sloppy in training because I have been doing operational stuff. Nothing has to be crisp. Hopefully I can find a good club doing PSA around Austin TX.

It's common to hear military and LE handlers scoff sport, saying that they don't do real work etc... It's a shame because I think the 2 sides of the dog world could learn much from each other. Not saying that there aren't people that do both! It's just not the norm on the handler level IME. 

David Winners


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

David Winners said:


> It's common to hear military and LE handlers scoff sport, saying that they don't do real work etc... It's a shame because I think the 2 sides of the dog world could learn much from each other. Not saying that there aren't people that do both! It's just not the norm on the handler level IME.
> 
> David Winners


I love this. Ive met some REALLY good handlers and LE trainers and they recognize what it takes to take a sport dog a long way. I've also met some D-bag handlers that assume because my dog doesn't get 'live bites' he must have been a 'wash out'..... until they see him work. There is huge difference between a trainer..... and a handler. You're correct, it's very common, sadly.


----------

